# New fantasy stuff from Scibor



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

So I was floating around Scibor's site this weekend and came across and entire page of newly released fantasy stuff from him. 










Moscals General on a War Bull. The Moscals are Scibor's version of Chaos Dwarfs.










Chaos Snails










Dwarf Chief, Slaughterer, Reveller, and Robber. These guys are available individually or as a bowed set at considerable savings. 










Dwarf General with Standard on War Bear










Finally a brand new Rat Warrior.


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

Nice update. Especially the War Bull. That's a very impressive model imo.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Maybe its the paintjobs, but I don't like any of those models.


----------



## Usaal (Apr 9, 2008)

I dont understand the warbull with wings and far too many scars to not be Nurgle...
The Bear looks like it could be interesting though. They are some interesting models for sure.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Some very nice models, like the dwarves alot, i dont like GW dwarves much but these are nice, the bear looks good, not keen on the bull, all in all some nice generic fantasy stuff thats close enough to GW style to mix in but not get scibor a day in court.


----------



## Codex Todd (Mar 22, 2009)

Loving the snails  gonna have to get some for my nurgle inspired inquisitor retinue, haven't a clue who or what they will represent yet, but they'll look cool!!!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

GrizBe said:


> Maybe its the paintjobs, but I don't like any of those models.


I know what you mean. I am not a fan of his official paint jobs, but having ordered a couple of his models, including one of the warbears, they look really nice unpainted. 



Usaal said:


> I dont understand the warbull with wings and far too many scars to not be Nurgle...
> The Bear looks like it could be interesting though. They are some interesting models for sure.


His Moscals like is supposed to represent Chaos Dwarves and it wouldn't be a far stretch, seeing some of the obviously nurglesque stuff he does, that the Bull would represent some sort of mark of Nurgle. 

I have one of his generals on a bear and I am using it as a Counts as Thorgrim and I absolutely love the scuplt. 



bitsandkits said:


> Some very nice models, like the dwarves alot, i dont like GW dwarves much but these are nice, the bear looks good, not keen on the bull, all in all some nice generic fantasy stuff thats close enough to GW style to mix in but not get scibor a day in court.


My opinion exactly. I am not a fan of most of his Sci-fi stuff, but the fantasy stuff, the dwarves especially are really nice. I have a couple of them handing in the wings for my own Dwarf army and they fit in really well. 

Personally I am really interested to see if he continues to expand his line of Rat Warriors.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Models look pretty good.


----------



## Exile13 (Mar 14, 2011)

Some really great stuff, not impressed with the rat though, It reminds me too much of the ancient GW rats. It's not bad, it just looks like he didn't put much effort into it.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm sorry, but that "warbear" look more like a guinea pig then an actual bear to me... :s

The warbull looks too beat up to my liking. I'm not really impressed by the ratwarrior either, but I do like the dwarf models on foot and the chaos snails.


----------

